

How JavaScript Timers Work (2008) - lonelycrypto
http://ejohn.org/blog/how-javascript-timers-work

======
stygiansonic
A very good article, but worthwhile to note it's from 2008. Key take-aways:
The single-threaded nature of JavaScript and the interaction between this and
asynchronous callbacks. Because of this, getting timers to execute exactly
when requested can be problematic.

